# wooden padlock



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know if anyone out there has built a wooden padlock before. I am interested in building some. I found a video on uboob of a guy making one. The guy sounds like he's from New Zealand or something....anyway he really makes the process look very easy. I thought to myself that it can't be that easy. Do any of you guys have experience in this area and care to share any tips?


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never built one or even thought about it. But I found this book which appears to include some pertinent information - Amazon.com: Making Working Wooden Locks (Woodworker's Library) (9780941936606): Tim Detweiler: Books.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I my pea brain,whenever projects like this come up......small,intricate,don't want splitting kind of parts.........Sweet Gum comes to mind.When I was a kid thats what we used to make replacement handsaw handles with......the "fancy" kind that had very thin sections with scroll'y sections.BW


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Its not a padlock but.... http://woodgears.ca/combolock/index.html


I have no advise to give. I would be interested to see your outcome if you decide to tackle it!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Kevin, If you are interested in making a wooden pad lock i seen one in some older books titled "Foxfire" i think was the name of them. Now if i remember the lock had a wooden key.:thumbsup:


----------



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

garryswf said:


> Kevin, If you are interested in making a wooden pad lock i seen one in some older books titled "Foxfire" i think was the name of them. Now if i remember the lock had a wooden key.:thumbsup:



Now there is a magazine I haven't heard of for a hundred years. :smile:
When I was in my twenties and thirties I used to read it all the time. It had some interesting articles and old timey [sic] ideas in it for sure. Actually it is still available. just Google "Foxfire" for more info.


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's one. http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/2011/01/scroll-saw-padlock-pattern-and-video.html

Scroll down the page about half way.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

no plans but lots of pictures here:

http://dalemaley.webs.com/woodenlocks.htm

http://toolmonger.com/2010/01/11/how-to-build-a-wooden-combination-lock/

if i had your email address i could send you a book i have on building wooden locks


----------



## DaleMaley (Mar 16, 2012)

I have built almost all the wood locks shown in Tim Detweiller's two books. I try to document how I built them, and any associated issues on my web site. 

If you have any questions on building these wooden locks, you can email me from my web site.

Good luck

Dale


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made one.


----------

